# What's the spiciest cigar you've ever smoked?



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

In in same vein as creamiest cigar and other threads like it, I thought I'd see what the spiciest/pepperiest cigar you've ever had is. I personally LOVE pepper in my cigars and I'm always looking for more. Infused cigars don't count so that excludes the Cu Avana Punisher from the list, though it's definitely on my list to try. For me it would be the DPG natural. Love that smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_*Tatuaje Cojonu* 2003 Cojonu is Spanish slang for ball breaker and that this cigar was. Extremely spicy like fresh Jalapenos and Cajun like spice as well!_


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I suggest you give La Bomba a try.


----------



## Treadwell (Jul 7, 2011)

I think this is infused, but anyway, the ACID Kuba Kuba is the spiciest I've ever had, and I hated, hated hated hated hated hated it. Hated it.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

MOW Ruination


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

La Joya de Nicaragua Antano


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

OK, I know the Punisher is off the list, but it's a damn fine smoke that'll tan your hide and dog your cat. Strong as hell but chock full of intense flavor. I loved the one I smoked, but was taken aback a little by the numbing of the lips brought on by whatever substance (capsaicin or something equally diabolic) they apply to the head. I wouldn't call it infused though. Outside of that stick, I'd have to say Diesel Unlimited, MOW Ruination, JDN Antano, and some of the smaller RG Opus X fit the bill as far as lots of pepper.

A Cain FF had the same effect but without the application of extraneous substances. I was glad to have been gifted the Cain, but pissed (sorta) when I tried to find some to buy and found out it only came with a Studio Tabac sampler that's not for sale. I'm actually quite flattered to be on the receiving end of such an exclusive stick. Thanks Shuckins!! What was the topic again?......


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _*Tatuaje Cojonu* 2003 Cojonu is Spanish slang for ball breaker and that this cigar was. Extremely spicy like fresh Jalapenos and Cajun like spice as well!_


I was bombed one of these and I have to agree, smoke with a glass of milk

:smoke2::bolt::crutch::flame::flame::roll::target::mad2:


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smoke:FOR MY 100TH POST, I like the Unholy Cocktail Diesel, and the Man-o-War Ruination. Happy Smokin


----------



## usmarinekurt (Aug 23, 2011)

muddy said:


> :smoke:FOR MY 100TH POST, I like the Unholy Cocktail Diesel, and the Man-o-War Ruination. Happy Smokin


Two of my favs

Especially the Diesel!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Cu-Avana Punisher without question


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Skull and Bone Daisy Cutter. I chucked my first one halfway through.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't remember what it was, but I'm certain it was from Don Pepin! :biggrin:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

saucy_jack said:


> La Joya de Nicaragua Antano


^^THIS!!
I've got tons of DPG and have tried most but the JdN Antano is one of the most peppery cigars I've ever had. Left my lips, tongue and mouth feeling like I'd been eating cajun food.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Hispanoila Tres Carabelas

Google it, new brand and their cigars are top notch.


----------



## Perseus459 (Sep 14, 2007)

I gotta go with the JdN Antano. Just picked up another box of those bad boys.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Disclaimer: I know, everyone hates it when some old geezer comes along and lists something they either never heard of, or haven't been able to get for a decade, but...

For me, hands down the El Rico Habano Maduro back in the El Credito Miami days. Snorking that thing was like Big Poppy going at your nose with a baseball bat. Great flavors and some of the best maduro ever, but man, whew.

The OR Antano 1970 was also a freight train, but they've mellowed it out a LOT now. It's still a very nice, heavily spiced cigar. Similar spice level to some of the Pepin stuff, but vastly better balanced and more complex.


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

So far i would say the Tatuaje Fausto ... Spiciest and most predominant spice taste to me. It tasted just like a Jalepeno to me... It had hints of sweetness or cream but I couldn't shake the jalapeño.

I hear the cu uvana punishers is pretty hot and spicy


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

601 Blue Robusto Box Press. 

Should change his name from Pepin to Pepper. Then I'd understand why it tasted so peppery.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dando said:


> Should change his name from Pepin to Pepper.


Already gotcha! I dubbed him Don Pepper Garcia about two years ago. Don Lack of Complexity, Balance and Too Damn Much Pepper Garcia was just too long and would never have caught on


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Already gotcha! I dubbed him Don Pepper Garcia about two years ago. Don Lack of Complexity, Balance and Too Damn Much Pepper Garcia was just too long and would never have caught on


Hey some of us FNG love the too much damn pepper thing lol. I can certainly see how if you weren't a fan of pepper you'd not be a fan of DPG though. Personally I'm fine with a lack of complexity if you couple that with nice blasts of pepper. Also I took the Punisher off the list because I wanted other cigar suggestions. It's definitely on my list, but obviously it's going to blast you with pepper since they infused the wrapper with chili peppers or something like that. Thanks for all the responses and a few of them are recent additions to my humidor that I'm excited to try now!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

The most pepper I've had from a cigar was the Tatuaje M80. I almost got smacked by my mother-in-law cause she wanted a drag from it. Thanks again Bigrick


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaime Garcia Reserva Especial
MOW Ruination

I am not a fan of spicy sticks at all.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Like Don, I've got a disclaimer as well: Everyone is probably tired of hearing me say this, but here goes: spice and pepper aren't the same thing at all, IMO. Very peppery sticks are often quite spicy, but have had plenty of spicy sticks that had only hints of pepper.

That said....I'm not a huge pepper fan. It's just not my thing. But here's the most memorably peppery/spicy sticks I've had in recent memory:

Pepper bombs:
Tat M80
601 Green (blue is peppery as well, but the green is more so, IMO)
JdN Antono
My Father

Pepper and spice:
Padron 1926

Spice without pepper (or much less pepper, at any rate):
MoW
Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte
Cu Avana Intenso

These are, of course, my subjective opinions of these flavors. I certainly do not profess to be an expert, and your tastes may vary.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _*Tatuaje Cojonu* 2003 Cojonu is Spanish slang for ball breaker and that this cigar was. Extremely spicy like fresh Jalapenos and Cajun like spice as well!_


Tony, Did you like it? The Tatuaje Cojonu 2003. to me, is the Best Non-Cuban Cigar I've ever smoked (followed closely by the Tatuaje Reserva SW (Sir Winston)). Just curious if you liked it.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

For me it is the Cohiba Black (Non-Cuban). Here is a blurb for CI on that cigar:

Step into the darker side of Cohiba.

Creating a suitable new blend for a legendary brand like Cohiba is no easy task. But, cigar master Daniel Nunez was up to the challenge, and proudly presents Cohiba Black, an espresso-black gem from the Dominican Republic.

Hugged by a bold, Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper, this hearty maduro is dark, oily and quite intimidating. Inside, a long-leaf blend of Dominican and Mexican tobaccos is bound by a flavorful sungrown Dominican Piloto leaf that has been patiently aged in tercio for 3+ years. This complex mixture is masterfully balanced to offer a smooth, satisfying cigar layered with robust flavors. 

This Cigar will knock the almost everyone on the A$$. It was very good becuase it was so intense and different. But it is powerful....


----------



## bombman0513 (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with Falconman,, I had a box of Man O'War Ruinations resting for almost 8 months and they are very flavorful. I would definately say spicy over peppery. I swear when I lit the first one I could smell clove, however it seemed to fade after the first few minutes. It definately has a bite. One of the stronger smokes I enjoy. I would also have to say that the MOW has more of a peppery flavor to it. Punch Grand Cru I would also say is a bit on the peppery side. On the spicy side I would have to say La Perla Habana Black Pearl Perfectos and Diesel Unlimited. I have had a few My Father's that were on the spicy side, but definately not peppery. So there is a difference for me anyway and I enjoy it as just one of the many flavors and aromas associated with this hobby.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Dubv23 said:


> So far i would say the Tatuaje Fausto ... Spiciest and most predominant spice taste to me. It tasted just like a Jalepeno to me... It had hints of sweetness or cream but I couldn't shake the jalapeño.
> 
> I hear the cu uvana punishers is pretty hot and spicy


*Unless mine was an aberration, the CuAvana Punisher I had MUST have been dipped in 2% Oleresin Pepper Spray used by police officers. The flavor was great but it was unsmokable due to my lips singeing and burning. So that's my most intense, spicy cigarmg: And that' not a exaggeration.


----------



## Scottye83 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man O War Puro Authentico...I didn't find the Ruination to be that spicy in comparison.


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

I def agree w many of the other posts...especially regarding the Tat and pepin blends. Most recently the Jamie Garcia Reserva and MF new torpedoes. I have to say that a non aged Opus X is by far the deepest spice I have ever experienced. They are a little wet and hard to keep lit at that point but the flavor is amazing! I have ended many nights with the room spinning from these and I always come back for more. Aging them def calms down the spice and leaves for a much more peppery-balanced profile. One of the best non-Cuban cigars in the market IMHO but the price shows it.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

5000x padron


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

My answer is going to be funny, but the spiciest one to date has been a bundle cigar from Holt's (they no longer carry it). It was called Tropical Fever. 

2 years of rest, it smokes like straight Jalapeno pepper.... not offensive, just strong and peppery.


----------

